# cross mtn. at 18000... anyone not afraid?



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Had a good friend go in there 16,000+, some years back........ and he's knows cross very well, also awesome boater...... well anyway the way I remember him telling it was something like runaway frieghttrain, knock over, out of my boat instantly, pinned to the bottom of the river, total darkness, Thought I was a goner, popped 1/2 mile down the river, and all he'd remembered was his mother asking him if he had his lunch money!!
It was kind of funny but i don't think he goes in there any more above 10,000??
If you go share your run with us........
have fun


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been in at 12 and it was big but manageable. Definitely going to b stikine size shit but can't imagine anything closing out but osterizer which should b portageable left... heard rumors of 17 and 21000 runs but no conformation... this could possibly b the biggest and best big water run in the lower 48 at this level...but nobody knows


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Its at 11,500 right now, not 18,000. It may go to 18,000+ in the next couple weeks, though. I am curious but not going to commit until I have a chance to run Barrel/Gore at high flow. Looks like 21,000 is considered flood stage.

USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09251000 YAMPA RIVER NEAR MAYBELL, CO

YAMPA - MAYBELL, NR (MBLC2)


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

There seems to be confusion on which gauge to use...I know deerlodge park includes little snake but everyone I talk to (gary e, Stafford, etc) say that's what everyone uses as does as does AW... campground is almost fully flooded. 11 or 18 its high as Fuck and I need a partner...committ u kno u want to


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

Also definitely run barrell/ gore first


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Yampa at Maybell is the gauge. Noone uses Deerlodge. It is not accurate. AW is just wrong.


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome. Not relative to my post though.... DOES ANYONE IN THIS STATE KAYAK OUTSIDE OF PLAYPARKS?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL! mybell is the gauge big boy. I'd be down to go in Mon if you want, has to be late in the day though.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Noone kayaks outside of playparks. 

Unfortunately have the Yampa Riverfest this weekend. May go for the coveted 2nd descent of the Elkhead next weekend if you want some real adventure though.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

jhhssmurf said:


> That's awesome. *Not relative to my post though....* DOES ANYONE IN THIS STATE KAYAK OUTSIDE OF PLAYPARKS?


 
Only relative in that you inflated the flow by 60% or so....


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

The inflation is prob my fault. I looked at the AW gauge without even looking which gauge it was reporting. 

I'd like to say I was in but sheesh, the highest flow I've been paddling for over 8 months has been the 388 cfs in the poudre narrows. Not exactly training for big water.


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

Gotta love colorado... point of the post was that noone wants to go run it. But I found some southeast kids that were game.... wait what was the flow? Oh yah, high and good.... keep bickering im goin boston... u know I love all of u right?


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Who is claiming 21k? Highest I know of is 18k by a local crew probably 15 years ago. Would be nice to know the highest descent. Anybody?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Cross @ 20K*

I did a Westwater trip about 8-10 years ago with some of the older guard of WW around here. Now before anyone alleges that that's the ol' pot calling the kettle black, recall I was young once. Anyhow, they were celebrating a buddies 50th and they invited myself, my wife, and another friend along to cook up (as I recall it) some of the best damn meals ever eaten on a river, ever. On the night of the birthday bash, between moonlit Little D rides, they busted out an old tape recording that commemorated this individuals life accomplishments. On that tape was an ABC wide world of sports audio recording about a failed attempts by a European kayaker to drop into Cross Mtn at 20K. Something about an epic fail. What I recall vividly, was how they told the story of how the birthday boy had then dropped into Cross the next day, at slightly higher flows, and made Euro boy look bad by styling that thing.
I'm pretty sure he's still living in Boulder along with the others from that WW trip. Great crew and many of us use a silly little piece of electronic equipment in the winter months that they designed and manufacture. One of the mot memorable river trips of my life with those guys.

But I digress....who's dropping into Cross at 20K? Not me, I'll be on the deck sipping a cold one in my rocking chair.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

What do you want on your tombstone? 

If you don't die in Cross Mountain Gorge, you may during the next risk you take.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol...sit on the couch then...some people can free-solo the nose. I can't and it would be dumb for me to try, but I sure ain't gonna say they're stupid for doing it. Those people are freaking awesome. We all die in the end anyway...no matter how safe you try to be. There's a lot of people out there who just have skills. Smurf, after you run it come tell us all how it went


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Austin you know I'm game.. Gary pick my ass up let's hit big t and head south for mulkey mission. Than fremont for little training.. cross isn't to much further from there. And I think deer us about that level we all ran it.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

might be in bozeman this weekend. i'm in for big t if i am Mike. Don't worry about smurf folks, he is a stikine vet and a bad ass, he will be fine in there.


----------



## riverlivin13 (Mar 22, 2010)

smurf....it aint the yough... but ronnie t ,etc....ran it at that level in 95..give him or shane a call!!! hope all is well for ya, hope to see ya in bv soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

jhhssmurf said:


> That's awesome. Not relative to my post though.... DOES ANYONE IN THIS STATE KAYAK OUTSIDE OF PLAYPARKS?



People playboat in this state?
I'd be in for CMG if it were not 5-6 hours for 10 minutes of kayaking, GOAR at 5 grand is sick, always looking for more people to rally that with.
-Tom


----------



## dmwater (May 22, 2008)

This is funny, while checking the flows i happen to see 18+ for cross so i click on it to see the the post only to find another TOOL talking shit as always. Instead of talking way to much SHIT, line up some boyz who would go with ya instead talking SHIT and learn how to use the gauge or ask! When this does hit 18+ RCRE will be there, will you? Why don't ya stick around for HIGH WATER BIG SOUTH and everything else in COLORADO that's about to go through the roof. By the way we start running FISH when it hits 2.1 2.2 cause were afraid when it below that! You probly know now....


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

I think daniel d said it best....


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

jhhssmurf said:


> I think daniel d said it best....


High side of good?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Colorado is weak compared to the shit Austin ran..i wouldn't had even mentioned fish. Big south shit ever hear of NFLW.


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm sure your daddy can help u out of this one!!! I will go if you pay me, obviously not just for dealing with the class five  Oh yeah, I will need some gas money too!!!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

jhhssmurf said:


> That's awesome. Not relative to my post though.... DOES ANYONE IN THIS STATE KAYAK OUTSIDE OF PLAYPARKS?


I bought a superstar the other day for the predicted high water this year alone. I'll be the guy sucking his thumb. 

Take some pics ya crazy bastards.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

twitch said:


> I did a Westwater trip about 8-10 years ago with some of the older guard of WW around here. Now before anyone alleges that that's the ol' pot calling the kettle black, recall I was young once. Anyhow, they were celebrating a buddies 50th and they invited myself, my wife, and another friend along to cook up (as I recall it) some of the best damn meals ever eaten on a river, ever. On the night of the birthday bash, between moonlit Little D rides, they busted out an old tape recording that commemorated this individuals life accomplishments. On that tape was an ABC wide world of sports audio recording about a failed attempts by a European kayaker to drop into Cross Mtn at 20K. Something about an epic fail. What I recall vividly, was how they told the story of how the birthday boy had then dropped into Cross the next day, at slightly higher flows, and made Euro boy look bad by styling that thing.
> I'm pretty sure he's still living in Boulder along with the others from that WW trip. Great crew and many of us use a silly little piece of electronic equipment in the winter months that they designed and manufacture. One of the mot memorable river trips of my life with those guys.
> 
> But I digress....who's dropping into Cross at 20K? Not me, I'll be on the deck sipping a cold one in my rocking chair.


 
Herf the hole Rider!! There is footage of the failed Euro attempt. They used a helicopter to film and pull the dude out. I think it was for ABC wide world of Sports back in the day.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

"When this does hit 18+ RCRE will be there, will you?" Is this the same RCRE that hasn't cleaned NF of Fish since they got their diapers off? Go clean NF Fish so the front rangers can fire your only good run.


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

Ran it today with 2 huge experiences kids.... that's the best Dam whitewater in colorado at that flow... period.no discussion.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah buddy! Give me call let's run some shit I'm unemployed!!


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

ric said:


> Had a good friend go in there 16,000+, some years back........ and he's knows cross very well, also awesome boater...... well anyway the way I remember him telling it was something like runaway frieghttrain, knock over, out of my boat instantly, pinned to the bottom of the river, total darkness, Thought I was a goner, popped 1/2 mile down the river, and all he'd remembered was his mother asking him if he had his lunch money!!
> It was kind of funny but i don't think he goes in there any more above 10,000??
> If you go share your run with us........
> have fun



let me guess.. ."it's like the _Tsangpo, but only 3 miles long....."


_


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

No dipshit but it does resemble day1 Stikine...wana. argue? Run either then talk............


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

YouTube - ‪Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon)‬‏


----------



## JHripper (Jun 7, 2009)

hnw2 you suck...real hard


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

As unoriginal as that was, you're right, the vid was uncalled for. 

Actually I was just quoting an old school xmtn runner I camped with this fall who frequently refers to the run as 'like the tsangpo.' Hilarious dude, think he started a boating company or something. I was wondering if it might be the same guy ric talked to.


----------



## jhhssmurf (Jun 5, 2006)

That would be Chan Zwanzig. And you need to stop before you say anymore about Chan. He is a good friend and that boat company he founded would be Wavesport. His designs and marketing campaigns revolutioned kayaking. Is he a character? Hell yah he is but deserves our respect....and no cross isn't like the tsangpo but its the closest you can get to it in Colorado....


----------

